# need help with track question?



## eman10 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am doing a whole new layout for my backyard. i want to use a double cross over " i think that's what its called?", using 4 number 6 turn outs and a cross track. 
now my question, for those how have attempted or know? which cross over works best with the number 6 turn out, the 30 degree or 19.5 degree? so that they all align.

i will be using aristrocraft track, both there number 6 turn outs and there cross over. as soon as i can figure out how to upload pics i will post them soon.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

On the Sunset Valley Railroad Switches Page it states "Four #6 switches and a #3 crossing or Four #8 switches and a #4 crossing will make a double crossover. 

A number 3 crossing is 19 degrees.

I would assume this would be similar for Aristo track....

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## eman10 (Apr 26, 2012)

@ steam5 and @greg elmassian

thank you guys so much for your help. i was not to sure on my design? but with the info you guys provided me with

i can finally finish my layout the way i wan it..

thanks again.

eric hernandez


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Notice that you might have to trim 2 ends of the "diamond" or switches to get it to fit, like an inch each... but when you do this, the "crossover" section will be nice and straight... which is important for smooth operation. 

I tried a crossover using switches sharper than the #6 and it was unreliable with long trains and long cars like passenger cars... 

Greg


----------

